# What Made you Decide to get a Cruze Diesel over a Jetta TDI?



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I owned a lot of Chevys.

Yah, brand loyalty.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I had heard that TDI's, and VW's in general, are a maintenance nightmare. Both in cost and just finding a dealer. Also, I found out this weekend that my CTD will stomp a mudhole in a TDI from a stop light. Plus, TDI's, let's face it, they're unbelievably ugly. CTD's on the other hand are a darn good looking car with a vastly better better interior.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

MOTO13 said:


> I had heard that TDI's, and VW's in general, are a maintenance nightmare. Both in cost and just finding a dealer. Also, I found out this weekend that my CTD will stomp a mudhole in a TDI from a stop light. Plus, TDI's, let's face it, they're unbelievably ugly. CTD's on the other hand are a darn good looking car with a vastly better better interior.


Interior, I'd probably tie, but exterior, I think I actually like the Jetta better. It is all opinion though. And I had heard that too. Although I'm scared to know what the timing belt, water pump service, belt pensioner, and idler pulley service costs for the CTD. That service is probably 10 years and 152,000 km's away for me though


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

The TDI looks horrible to me. They look like the way did 15 years ago, horrible. Nothing changed. Honestly, they look like a girl car. The CTD at least looks like a car a man would drive. It's far better looking. All in all, the TDI is one repulsive car. I never even considered a diesel car because they all looked like crap...then came the Cruze.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I test drove the Jetta TDI several times, but just never felt compelled to buy it. It just never had anything that stood out to me in the "buy me!" sort of way. The Cruze was different. I instantly liked the car from the moment I first heard the engine fire up and I liked everything about it on the test drive. There were a lot of little things that made up my decision, but hard to really itemize. I just simply liked the Cruze better and it very clearly said "buy me!". 67K miles later, I am still very glad I did.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

diesel said:


> I test drove the Jetta TDI several times, but just never felt compelled to buy it. It just never had anything that stood out to me in the "buy me!" sort of way. The Cruze was different. I instantly liked the car from the moment I first heard the engine fire up and I liked everything about it on the test drive. There were a lot of little things that made up my decision, but hard to really itemize. I just simply liked the Cruze better and it very clearly said "buy me!". 67K miles later, I am still very glad I did.


I was kind of the same. I drove the Jetta once, and decided it'd be a "practical" buy, then I drove the Cruze. Not only was it a "practical" buy, but I fell in love with everything about it.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

You know, it's a good thing I never considered the VW. I would rather wagon!


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> You know, it's a good thing I never considered the VW. I would rather wagon!


I had a weird list for cars I was considering. 

2014/2015 WRX
2014 Cruze Diesel
2014 Jetta TDI
2014 Fiesta ST
2015 Focus ST

I loved the WRX, but I was looking in February and production on the 2014's stopped in December, and they hadn't gotten any 2015's in yet. It also felt cheap. Quite liked the Jetta, and no Ford dealership seemed to be able to find me a Fiesta ST or a Focus ST. So the Cruze was an easy decision. I think I would've liked the Focus and the Fiesta, but I think the Cruze just is an all round better buy.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

I had a VW Jetta TDI Wagon (2004) and it was a good car so I made sure to check out the current ones when it was time to car show. For me the Cruze won out because My Link was more modern and useful than the RNS 315 radio in the Jettas. The navigation especially was pretty dismal in the VW. Besides the display and interface of the VW radio, we also couldn't make it sound the way we wanted.

Other than the radio, I was annoyed that automatic headlights were completely unavailable on a TDI wagon or Golf. I would have preferred the VW manual transmission to the Cruze Auto but it wasn't enough to sway the deal. Road noise seemed louder in the VW also though back in the day my 2004 seemed relatively quiet for a compact car and I don't they got any louder in the last 10 years so I'm not sure what that was about.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't like electrical issues and having to buy tools I'll only use one one make of vehicle. Therefore vw wasn't even an option from the start. I also like to drive alot , its what I do when I'm bored so having the highest mpg of any non hybrid car was a huge selling feature to me.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I`ve been repairing cars for so long an I hate seeing them come in the shop. all VWs!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup. Then you go to the snap on truck for a tool and they don't have one in stock because they're only used on vw's! !!!!


----------



## hulkss (Jan 30, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> I owned a lot of Chevys. Yah, brand loyalty.


What's a Jetta TDI? I would never consider one.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I was gradually nudged into it.

I liked my Olds Intrigue just fine and had even plowed about $2000 into it in the fall of 2013 for new motor mounts, valve covers and tires. However it was becoming a bit old and unpredictable for a daily driver - and the 4th gear did not work anymore which hurt fuel economy.

I was still planning to hold off until the Colorado debuted. But by early this year, enough information had come out to discern that there would be no manual V6 in it for a few years (if ever) and the diesel was 2 years away.

Right about this time GM dumped a fat "top off" reward on my Card. Even this didn't quite get me off the fence - I tried to persuade my mother to buy a Chevy to replace her 1999 Contour, but she liked her car enough to put some more money into clutch repair and fresh tires, so I still had that topoff tingling on me.

So.... I persuaded myself to go ahead and use the topoff.

I decided on the CTD without even test driving one. I felt like the reviews all hit the marks for what I needed - fuel economy, power to spare, good headroom for a tall driver.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

We're just a Chevy family. Always have had good service out of my Chevys.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

chevy dealer in my town

vw dealer 6hr round trip away.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

CruzeTalk>TDI Club



-Brad


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

I ignored the Jetta TDI because of price and fuel economy rating. A Dodge dart has almost the same fuel economy rating with gas. Granted, the Jetta gets better mileage than its sticker says, but so will the Cruze. For the price, power, and interior features, the Cruze cannot be beat by the Jetta. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

I like the Chevy interior better than the TDI (my last car) plus the CD feels better on the road. A very sold feel.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Because it's a jetta.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

I've owned two TDI's. I enjoyed the European ride and handling but not the service/electrical issues I experienced. I'm not bagging on the TDI as it was difficult to choose between the TDI and the CTD.
The CTD is also European a heart. The 2.0 is made by VM Moriti/Fiat. The CTD drives and handles very good the ergonomics are excellent and overall a fun car to drive. The CTD has amazing power and delivers excellent mileage when driven economically. That's my 2 cents.... hope it helps.


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

I had hoped for a Buick Regal wagon with the 2.0L TD. That never happened. Then the spy pics of the Cruze wagon appeared. 
GM responded no Cruze wagon for NA. My 2003 Montana mini van was on its last legs. I saw the Cruze TD @ the 2013 Chicago Auto show.
The Crystal Red paint and cocoa interior of the display model sealed the deal. I drive 45 miles to work one way. It was
a no brainer.

Ken


----------



## DrKlahn (Feb 10, 2014)

I've known too many people with expensive failures on VW's to consider one. They are very attractive cars. I have a buddy that drove a diesel Bug for years and is now on a Passat diesel and has had great luck. But that wasn't enough to negate the other people I know of who have had a lot of big issues. Also the service of the Cruze is much easier around here.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I liked my Olds Intrigue just fine and had even plowed about $2000 into it in the fall of 2013 for new motor mounts, valve covers and tires. However it was becoming a bit old and unpredictable for a daily driver - and the 4th gear did not work anymore which hurt fuel economy.


 My wife had a 2000 Intrigue - same issue 4th gear died, got the transmission repaired and a few months later the car was rear ended and totaled. Oh and the check engine light was always on for some issue - the air pump or AFM.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I bought my CTD for the same reasons the TDI owners wrote they bought their TDI's over the CTD over on TDIclub.com haha


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Interior and the local VW dealership are bunch of arrogant pricks. Oh and I am a huge Chevy fan.


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

They make a diesel Jetta?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jorday said:


> they make a diesel jetta?


lol!!


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

The only VW product I have purchased was a 1984 Audi Coupe GT. It looked and drove great but the quality was poor. Many parts normally constructed of metal or hard plastic were vinyl film over cardboard. The air filter cannister was reinforced cardboard. The interior fabrics started falling apart just as the warranty expired at 2 years. After a series of oil leaks and mechanical failures at 24K miles I traded it at a great $ loss for a Toyota. To me there is no contest between an Ohio made Cruze and a Mexican made Jetta. VWs are OK if you plan to sell before the warranty expires.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Honestly, I just didn't care for the Jetta TDI I drove. The interior was the biggest downfall, the radio was ancient and it bugged me thinking I was paying money for something that felt so outdated. Granted I was spoiled by my MyFordTouch in my 13 ST.

For the money, the Cruze was better equipped, got better highway mileage, and I prefer American cars.

The choice was simple.


----------



## attrapereves (Jan 6, 2014)

I am trying to decide between the Cruze and the Jetta TDI. I prefer the look of the Jetta overall.

Jetta pros:
-Cheaper
-No DEF, and has a spare tire
-Manual transmission available; Auto transmission is much better than Cruze
-VW has a long history of making diesel engines for sedans

Cruze pros:
-Better fuel economy (although some debate this)
-Faster
-Better looking interior
-More features on the base model
-VW doesn't have the greatest reliability reputation.

If the Cruze were available in a manual, I would definitely buy it.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

attrapereves said:


> I am trying to decide between the Cruze and the Jetta TDI. I prefer the look of the Jetta overall.
> 
> Jetta pros:
> -Cheaper
> ...


I'd have to agree with all of those. Except, I'm actually happy the Cruze didn't come in a manual, because if it did, I would've bought a manual transmission Cruze and would've regretted it. I drive a manual a fair amount (I've also got a '98 Camaro Z28 that is a manual) and have for the last couple of years. In stop and go traffic, the automatic is much nicer. I do wish that the auto in the Cruze was a little more crisp, but I think it is definitely designed to be comfortable and shifting for economy, not for performance.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Def is a pro for me if you understand how the emissions technology works


----------



## Dieselmike (Jun 28, 2014)

^ DEF is defiantly a pro and not a con. I work in engineering at Detroit Diesel doing emissions performance work on a dyno everyday and if I were to pick a system w/ or w/o DEF it would be a system with DEF from what I have personally seen.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Dieselmike said:


> ^ DEF is defiantly a pro and not a con. I work in engineering at Detroit Diesel doing emissions performance work on a dyno everyday and if I were to pick a system w/ or w/o DEF it would be a system with DEF from what I have personally seen.


True, but having a DEF tank where the spare tire should be is definitely a con.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I have I probably don't have as many years behind the wheel as most of you. But I have been driving for 9 years and not once had a flat. Not having a spare tire is not big deal to me at all. If I ever do get a flat, I would not even think about changing it on the side of the road. I have driven a truck most of the time and to even get the spare out from underneath would not be worth the trouble.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

DieselMan33 said:


> I have I probably don't have as many years behind the wheel as most of you. But I have been driving for 9 years and not once had a flat. Not having a spare tire is not big deal to me at all. If I ever do get a flat, I would not even think about changing it on the side of the road. I have driven a truck most of the time and to even get the spare out from underneath would not be worth the trouble.


Well, I'm only 20 so I've only had my license for 3.5 years (did get my learners permit right when I turned 14 though), but I have even less experience then most people here, but I'd agree. I was just saying that I am guessing that most people's issue with the DEF is that there is no spare tire. Either way, obviously I chose to still go ahead with the Cruze and not the Jetta.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

#1 reason for me was that it is a GM product.


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

It has tire inflator and sealer kit, won't cover all damage, but better than nothing, I'm with diesel man, I'm 38, I drive 100 miles a day, never had a flat. If I have to call a tow truck once every 20 yrs. not big deal. I bought Chevy because it's an American company.


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

Put a spare in the trunk, if you need big storage area you probably bought the wrong car to begin with


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

attrapereves said:


> Jetta pros:
> -No DEF


DEF is a positive. Yeah, the lack of spare tire is a minus, but overall DEF is a positive. It allows the engine to be tuned leaner and run cleaner; less chance of fouling up due to EGR and longer DPF life. Notice the Jetta's DPF pre-DEF has a service life of about 120,000 miles. From what I understand, it regens roughly twice as often as the Cruze.

Besides; it's a moot point soon as the Jetta will soon have DEF as well.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

You can add "no imploding HPFP" to the list of reasons to buy a CTD over a TDI.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Also add after a brutal winter, there didn't seem to be rampant reports of intercoolers freezing up causing a whole host of problems like on all the tdi's EXCEPT the newest Passat


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

PanJet said:


> DEF is a positive. Yeah, the lack of spare tire is a minus, but overall DEF is a positive. It allows the engine to be tuned leaner and run cleaner; less chance of fouling up due to EGR and longer DPF life. Notice the Jetta's DPF pre-DEF has a service life of about 120,000 miles. From what I understand, it regens roughly twice as often as the Cruze.
> 
> Besides; it's a moot point soon as the Jetta will soon have DEF as well.


I wonder if the Jetta will manage to have room for a spare as well as DEF. If I hadn't bought a Cruze diesel I may have been interested in the Focus 2.0L TDI, but I got a fantastic deal on the Cruze and 0.5% interest sealed it for me.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Aussie said:


> If I hadn't bought a Cruze diesel I may have been interested in the Focus 2.0L TDI


Oh. We don't get that one here in the States. This is relevant to my interests!!!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Danny5 said:


> Oh. We don't get that one here in the States. This is relevant to my interests!!!


Ford Australia - Focus - Specifications & Options


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

I have always had a chevy brand on my ass. I am a generation 3 GM employee and I would drive nothing different. Between the incentives, the quality, and reliability I went with the cruze. It's powerful and practical. Not to mention a great little eye catcher.


----------



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

Brand loyalty. My 8[SUP]th[/SUP] Chevy vehicle. …the $3500in incentives on top of invoice pricing didn’t hurt either!


----------



## waterygrave (Jul 19, 2014)

I am looking at the CTD, and am a current Volkswagen owner. I don't own a TDI however, I have a GTI. 

Volkswagens are almost always fun to drive, but mine and all of my friends' VWs have been bottomless money pits. The older TDIs have a great reputation for reliability; the new ones not so much. The Jettas and Golfs have the infamous HPFP and intercooler icing problem, plus the general electronic issues you can expect on any VW. The Passats have so far been pretty hardy I believe. Also, if you're buying an auto trans, VWs DCT is not particularly reliable but there is always the manual available. 

The new Mk7 generation is fixing the intercooler icing issues, but not the HPFP if I recall. They're also adding the DPF and new modular chassis system to lower manufacturing costs and purchase price, and are moving production to Mexico. VW does very well around the world sales wise, but they're slipping badly in the US so the cost cutting is their attempt to bring customers in.

Reliability is important to me so I have been taking a more serious look at the CTD which seems to be a pretty solid platform.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

waterygrave said:


> I am looking at the CTD, and am a current Volkswagen owner. I don't own a TDI however, I have a GTI.
> 
> Volkswagens are almost always fun to drive, but mine and all of my friends' VWs have been bottomless money pits. The older TDIs have a great reputation for reliability; the new ones not so much. The Jettas and Golfs have the infamous HPFP and intercooler icing problem, plus the general electronic issues you can expect on any VW. The Passats have so far been pretty hardy I believe. Also, if you're buying an auto trans, VWs DCT is not particularly reliable but there is always the manual available.
> 
> ...


In 75K miles on my CTD I have needed wheel bearings and an exhaust gas temperature sensor. Although not perfect, nothing near catastrophic and indicates to me it's a very solid powertrain. I expect it to be reliable well past 100K miles.


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

Ew WV.....


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

diesel said:


> In 75K miles on my CTD I have needed wheel bearings and an exhaust gas temperature sensor. Although not perfect, nothing near catastrophic and indicates to me it's a very solid powertrain. I expect it to be reliable well past 100K miles.


How many miles were on your car when the wheel bearings needed to be replaced and how many miles when the EGT sensor went?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> How many miles were on your car when the wheel bearings needed to be replaced and how many miles when the EGT sensor went?


Wheel bearings were noisy from the high 40's but I thought it was my snow tires. I ended up replacing at 60K. The sensor went a week later at 61K.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

diesel said:


> In 75K miles on my CTD I have needed wheel bearings and an exhaust gas temperature sensor. Although not perfect, nothing near catastrophic and indicates to me it's a very solid powertrain. I expect it to be reliable well past 100K miles.


That's ridiculous. If my wheel bearings go at all inside 100k, and GM doesn't cover it (dont care if the warranty is out), I'll be making someone's life miserable.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

VtTD said:


> That's ridiculous. If my wheel bearings go at all inside 100k, and GM doesn't cover it (dont care if the warranty is out), I'll be making someone's life miserable.





diesel said:


> Wheel bearings were noisy from the high 40's but I thought it was my snow tires. I ended up replacing at 60K. The sensor went a week later at 61K.


I used to work at an Infiniti dealership and wheel bearings would go on most of the Infiniti's around 60k miles. I think the lowest I ever saw was 4k miles (can't remember why it was so low) and the highest any had ever made it was like 100k miles.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> I used to work at an Infiniti dealership and wheel bearings would go on most of the Infiniti's around 60k miles. I think the lowest I ever saw was 4k miles (can't remember why it was so low) and the highest any had ever made it was like 100k miles.


The only car I've ever had to replace bearings on was a Ford Explorer around 70 or 80k. That SUV was junk all around. Most of my past vehicles I've put 75-150k of my own miles on as well.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Could it be the salty roads in winter that cause early problems in wheel bearings? My 1999 Commodore had 250,000 km on the clock when I sold it and original wheel bearings were fine then. I would expect CV joints to fail before wheel bearings.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Could it be the salty roads in winter that cause early problems in wheel bearings? My 1999 Commodore had 250,000 km on the clock when I sold it and original wheel bearings were fine then. I would expect CV joints to fail before wheel bearings.


Not too sure if there is some effect there. If there is I don't think it's too severe of one, based on my experience. Snowfall around here ranges from 80-100 inches depending on where you are. They also use that liquid salt stuff that cakes onto everything.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

VtTD said:


> Not too sure if there is some effect there. If there is I don't think it's too severe of one, based on my experience. Snowfall around here ranges from 80-100 inches depending on where you are. They also use that liquid salt stuff that cakes onto everything.


I have no experience with salted snow and limited experience with any snow at all, but I read about the problems caused by salting roads in USA. We are fortunate to be able to use summer tyres all year round in Sydney and for that matter most of Australia.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Failed wheel bearings would have more to do with the bumpy, rutted and pot-holed roads that result from salted roads, then the salt itself. 

If you live in an area not so affected, then the likelihood is that your wheel bearings will serve you better. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Failed wheel bearings would have more to do with the bumpy, rutted and pot-holed roads that result from salted roads, then the salt itself.
> 
> If you live in an area not so affected, then the likelihood is that your wheel bearings will serve you better.
> 
> ...


They also HATE sideways pressure (like a skid into a curb or lots of aggressive cornering). 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I remember one bump in particular that I hit coming into Staten Island at about 70 MPH that could very well have damaged the bearings. Plus I do corner aggressively from time to time.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I will chime in here since I have owned Both a VW (Golf TDI) and a Cruze CRTDI, big difference in build and ride over the other TDI's hence why the TDI golf is one of the hardest cars to get..Go see how many Passats,Jetta's and Beetles are around in the TDI, then go see how many golf's you can find ..The golf I am sorry will stomp the Cruze Diesel...Now, yes the Cruze once you put a tune as well as the vw is very fun to drive. Cruze Diesel ALOT louder ove the VW TDI. Turbo lag on the Cruze is very noticeable.. Also you get lots of vibration one the steering wheel on the Cruze Diesel, the golf is smooth as glass and the cruze is like an old lady. Once you her wound up, it's alot if fun. I sold my Cruze Diesel after many, many dealership F'ups and I had all I could take. VW has its fair share of Incompetent techs as well. I have a 2014 VW golf with the DSG, I have put and very aggressive tune on it and have removed all the restrictions and get 42 city 52 hwy + no matter how I drive and and I have a very lead foot when it comes to a diesel. The Cruze is a very good build, I will tell any one that you should try a Golf TDI and a Cruze diesel and see what you like then decide what you want to have in your drive way. I am looking for another Diesel Car and will wait to see the new 15 Cruze CRTDI and see if some of the (bugs) have been worked out. One more thing, the exhaust system on the cruze stomps the VW system in the simplicity and wish the vw system was like the one on the Cruze. I am very happy with my VW (golf) and have a long way to go till its broken in . Currently have 1,200 miles on the VW . Also on another note I had to tune both the car and the DSG to dial in every thing just right. Also the Cruze diesel motor is and this can be proven, is much louder at idle and under load and the feed back at idle on the wheel is very much felt . One more note, I did this on my phone so sorry if I miss spelled or any thing else. 

Hope every one is doing well and may you all have long miles with next to nothing issues with the Cruze CRTDI that you have.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I haven't noticed any feedback on my steering wheel  why was I left out


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Manny 
I respect your opinion but I found another reason why I can`t stand VWs. Have a jetti tdi in the shop now that we have to change the oil pan on. a
chunk of the rear main oil seal housing which is plastic fell off when we removed the pan so now the trans is removed to repair it. 
should of been aluminum like all the others I`ve seen. its hard to tell the customer its going to be another 600 hundred dollars.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Oilburner, I agree with you hence the golf is about the only VW I like any more and the Golf is built in Germany but soon VW will now build them in Mexico and will have issues like your jetta is built in you guessed it ...Mexcio ... The 13 and 14 TDI got upgraded parts for the HPFPF issues . I hope the new 15 Cruze Diesel is better as well .


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

oilburner said:


> Manny
> I respect your opinion but I found another reason why I can`t stand VWs. Have a jetti tdi in the shop now that we have to change the oil pan on. a
> chunk of the rear main oil seal housing which is plastic fell off when we removed the pan so now the trans is removed to repair it.
> should of been aluminum like all the others I`ve seen. its hard to tell the customer its going to be another 600 hundred dollars.


I have never heard of something like that, wtf. That's just ASKING for oil gushing out when that plastic cracks of its own accord a few years down the road anyway.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Now that you mentioned it, there is a barely noticeable vibration in the steering wheel. Is that a defect?
I love my CTD.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Barefeet, No defect at all on the cruze it's the nature of that car . I test drove 4 other Diesel Cruze's and the sales man was like you have some real issues ... His words not mine . Yes, you will feel that feed back at idle, very normal for the Diesel Cruze. Trust me when I say, I did try to figure out a way to see if I could make it better as I did bug me. Now my VW Golf TDI is smooth as silk, No nada or any feed back what so ever. Glad you are enjoying your Cruze CRTDI .


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

This is an easy one for me to answer. I am and always will be a GM guy. That is when it comes to cars. Dont know enough about the trucks, and well I really have my heart set on a Ram 2500 Diesel. That being said, as soon as I heard that the Cruze was coming out in diesel I knew I was going to buy one. I am so glad I did. Like I said, I love GM cars. I have owned 7 GM cars and have owned 9 altogether. The only two that werent GM is the Dodge Caravan my ex wife has and my 95 Ford Bronco that I sold. GM cars have never let me down. Wont ever stray away from them.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

GotDiesel? said:


> Barefeet, No defect at all on the cruze it's the nature of that car . I test drove 4 other Diesel Cruze's and the sales man was like you have some real issues ... His words not mine . Yes, you will feel that feed back at idle, very normal for the Diesel Cruze. Trust me when I say, I did try to figure out a way to see if I could make it better as I did bug me. Now my VW Golf TDI is smooth as silk, No nada or any feed back what so ever. Glad you are enjoying your Cruze CRTDI .


I have just come home from an interstate trip in my diesel Cruze and have none of the issues mentioned. Then again I have a different engine and hydraulic steering on my Aussie built car. I haven't worked my fuel consumption yet but my speedo reads 5kph higher than my sat nav at 110kph, I don't know if this affects the odometer accuracy?


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

5,400 off of msrp of 27,700. 22,300 plus tax.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

My wife totaled our VW Passat V6 wagon in an encounter with a deer. We really liked that car and after the insurance company paid off we went looking for a Passat TDI Sportwagon and found them to be a very nice car. Then, I heard that Chevy was putting a diesel in the Cruze and that's all she wrote! I'm a Chevy fan first, fuel mileage for our family car second and performance car third (our C6 Corvette fills that need). We have been very happy with our Cruze and it now has 23k plus miles on it. Besides that, the nearest VW dealership is close to 2 hours away...no, thankyou.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Big difference in price($21,400 for my Cruze). Perceived reliability is a wash IMHO. But one of the biggest factors for me being sandwiched in between Hippie Towns is the stigma associated with the VW brand, may as well be a Subi or Prius. I Don't have enough NRA stickers to keep latte wielding Libturds away.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

First off the Cruze, unlike the TDI, does not look like a chick car. Like it or not, the TDI looks like it should be driven by a female...or an extremely wussified "guy". I liked the looks of the Cruze for sure and the interior was great. Then they dropped in a diesel and a pretty bullet proof automatic, and well, after driving it, that was pretty much it. Plus, let's face it, VW owners are perceived as being liberal, tree hugging, Birkenstock wearing eco freaks. And....I am not one of those. So, a VW was never in the equation.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I got mine because I have worked on Chevy's before and had a bunch of Chevy specialty tools already. Once you invest in a cars specialty tools for a brand, you pretty much don't want to start that expensive collection on another brand lol. Almost all Chevy's have the same guts so I am very comfortable working on them.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Always leaned toward GM products. Looked at the Cruze before, but never bought. Once the Diesel was added I was sold. 
I have been wanting a Diesel car for the combined performance and economy, but could never see myself in a VW.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Good Day to all,
My golf tdi was totaled a few weeks a go by a gal txting and ran a light and hit the car and took out the front end . I walked away with out a scratch, the car well not so much total loss . I said I saw you on the phone why were you txting ??? her answer ...I don't know ...... So I don't care for the new 15 Golf TDI and the nearest left over Golf with a moon roof is like 300 miles + away from me and dealers are not really motivated on price all that much for a left over . I see a few left over cruze's can get almost 5,000 off msrp off . So I am thinking to give the cruze another chance as I become very well versed on this car and its issues and dealer screw up's and VW is no better . So what poison do I pick is the question lol I don't care for the VW passat as well and I want NOTHING that comes out of Mexico; Ask any VW owner what cars have the most issues and it's the ones built in Mexico..


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

GotDiesel? said:


> Good Day to all,
> My golf tdi was totaled a few weeks a go by a gal txting and ran a light and hit the car and took out the front end . I walked away with out a scratch, the car well not so much total loss . I said I saw you on the phone why were you txting ??? her answer ...I don't know ...... So I don't care for the new 15 Golf TDI and the nearest left over Golf with a moon roof is like 300 miles + away from me and dealers are not really motivated on price all that much for a left over . I see a few left over cruze's can get almost 5,000 off msrp off . So I am thinking to give the cruze another chance as I become very well versed on this car and its issues and dealer screw up's and VW is no better . So what poison do I pick is the question lol I don't care for the VW passat as well and I want NOTHING that comes out of Mexico; Ask any VW owner what cars have the most issues and it's the ones built in Mexico..


Just curious, why don't you like the new Golf?


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh I loved my golf , I don't like the new 2015 golf and it's made in Mexico not Germany like the other golf's and Rabbit .


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> Oh I loved my golf , I don't like the new 2015 golf and it's made in Mexico not Germany like the other golf's and Rabbit .


Get another Cruze


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I am picking up my new cruze diesel tomorrow . Funny thing its the same car I had before with all the options on it lol . Hope this time around this is a good one.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Good Luck this time around.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I hope so, I have been on and off reading on others with some of the issues I had as well. For the most part, most on here have had really good luck with the diesel cruze.
I test drove a gas 1.4 and just felt it was not the kick in the paints like the diesel are even with a tune on it. A stock VW GTI is more fun to drive then a tuned 1.4 just what I saw and felt driving them .


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> I hope so, I have been on and off reading on others with some of the issues I had as well. For the most part, most on here have had really good luck with the diesel cruze.
> I test drove a gas 1.4 and just felt it was not the kick in the paints like the diesel are even with a tune on it. A stock VW GTI is more fun to drive then a tuned 1.4 just what I saw and felt driving them .


I'm at 85K miles now and still going strong!


----------

